# Help! What is this? cough?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I taped this so you could see what I am talking about. Sarge started doing this yesterday and he has coughing/gagging fits. 

I am calling the vet on Monday and while I am there for this, I am going to have them do a complete senior blood work done too. My poor baby....

All three have SOMETHING going on! Dozer is due for his Lyme shot and another shot as well so he has to go soon (and do blood work and get a weight on him) and Hunter hasn't eaten in three days and is STILL scratching. My wallet is crying but my heart is crying harder for them 

Please disregard my disgusting carpet. We will be redoing the floor soon (YAY!). I may have to have a carpet burning part, LOL. Also, the background noise is my dryer and air conditioner. 


So, what is this???







Thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bless his heart. Those eyes.. omg. 

Does he do it constantly? Or now and then? After exercise or rest? is the video continuous? It looks like it might be different episodes.

Speaking of hearts - have you had his checked? Snorkels does something very similar including the hack at the end. It is her enlarged heart pressing on her windpipe. She does it after barking and drinking (not all the time) but she will also do it while just sitting there - however, they don't seem to last as long as Sarge is doing.

I'm so sorry. Monday can't come soon enough. Maybe he will be better before then.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Sargeant's eyes allow him to get away with murder 

He only just started doing this yesterday! It was a video taken in a 6 minute or so timespan and I just cut out the non coughing part and the part where Dozer tried to get in the video. He will do this for ten minutes or so and it can't be comfortable. I am going to ask for the works at the vet. Actually, I am going to call a different vet as I no longer like the one I go to (my favorite vet left that practice to go start her own somewhere too far away). Hopefully they will take me. He isn't exerting himself, he just starts doing it. 

God, now I am worrying about his heart.....will tell the vet.

Could it be a lodged bone? I was thinking about how bad that would look at the vets office. 

meh....


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Possible kennel cough or a bone scratched the throat. Place fingers on both sides of the throat near the top of the larynx, under the jaw. Wiggle/giggle your fingers in and out, up and down. A cough verifies it is kennel cough. Most often kennel cough is viral. Antibiotics do no good for a virus. There are also a bacterial strains of kennel cough. Taking the dog into a steamy bathroom will help loosen the plegm. A humidifier also helps. Cough syrup with Dextromethorphan will give some relief.
Some people use honey but it only coats the throat for a few minutes. Kennel cough can last 2-3 weeks. It often goes from one dog to another like our common cold. 
Kennel Cough Home Remedy - Natural Remedies for Kennel Cough
Dextromethorphan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't know. Can you see anything in there or will he let you look? I've never had a lodged bone so I don't know what they do to try to get it out.

I kinda doubt it. The only bones anyone has talked about are stuck in the dog's teeth, not in their throat. 

Maybe kennel cough or something like that. I guess there are several choices and it's not all dire. Regardless, I do hope the vet listens for a murmer. Snorkels does NOT do that for six minutes, though. More like 30 seconds.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like something got caught in his throat and irritated his larynx.....

does he have heart issues?

does he get fluid around his heart?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you both. I wondered if it was kennel cough but I thought they had to get that from other dogs and we aren't....very social. But come to think of it, I think Hunter was doing this the other day, though not as severe. 

BeagleCountry, thanks for the link. I bookmarked it and will go to the store and try some of that stuff. Have you ever given your dog chicken soup? Does it have to be a special kind? I can give him some when I get home from work to help what must be a sore throat. 

Boy do I panic and think the worst.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

To my knowledge, no heart issues but I am going to ask the vet. We are definitely going asap. I want his bloodwork done since he has been on all raw diet since January now. Do you think since he has been on raw for so many months, his bloodwork will show it?

What I mean is, if raw is doing his body good, is that long enough to show it?


Thanks everyone, you are the best.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

MAYBE....Hunter got it at the vets office? And gave it to sarge?

I am going to go home, feed them their meals (Sarge will get boneless and we will hope he doesn't get cannon butt). Then I will give him some chicken soup and sit in the bathroom with him with the shower on hot for a while. I don't have any Drosera or Echinacea but I will get some when I can to have on hand. I might try honey too since I have that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats similar to the hacking ruby did after the first time I gave her egg with the shell. I guessed it was the egg shell that may has slightly cut or irritated her throat. I gave her half a teaspoon of melted coconut oil and it stopped within 10 minutes. 

I hope its nothing more than a scratch... good luck to sarge at the vets!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Boy do I panic and think the worst.


Well, no one else does that. What's wrong with you????? :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> To my knowledge, no heart issues but I am going to ask the vet. We are definitely going asap. I want his bloodwork done since he has been on all raw diet since January now. Do you think since he has been on raw for so many months, his bloodwork will show it?
> 
> What I mean is, if raw is doing his body good, is that long enough to show it?
> 
> ...


I think so!! I can't remember when we did bloodwork but also don't be alarmed if some are a little off because dogs fed raw food are sometimes a little out of range in some areas, like I think kidney function.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be posting the results of course and probably do it again in a year or so. I think it is a good idea to know your dogs values, it can maybe alert you to possible problems. Why don't vets recommend this????


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> BeagleCountry, thanks for the link. I bookmarked it and will go to the store and try some of that stuff. Have you ever given your dog chicken soup? Does it have to be a special kind? I can give him some when I get home from work to help what must be a sore throat.
> 
> Boy do I panic and think the worst.


Instead of chicken soup I've made a rather thick broth and left slivers of chicken in the broth. As I understand it dogs can be carriers of a kennel cough strain. Then, for whatever reason if their immune system is stressed it can come to the forefront. Kennel cough is tracheo bronchitis which causes discomfort of the upper airway. From what I've seen the throat is dry and scratchy, not really sore. Make sure there is no fever as it could indicate an infection. 

My Misty is a retired show girl. She has traveled back and forth across the US and been exposed to just about everything. I was quite surprised when I heard a cough 8 days after she had oral surgery. On day 10 I knew it was kennel cough. There are some pretty rough strains out there now. She hacked and coughed for 3 weeks. When it seemed to be coming more from her chest, like our chest cold, than her throat I gave her Mucinex. She hacked up loads of plegm for days. We went into the steamy bathroom several times a day. As bad as it got Misty never missed a meal. 

Prior to this the only dog I have had who got kennel cough (she had not been around other dogs) was the only one I had ever had vaccinated for the virus. Fortunately, her hacking was rather minor. 

I hope this turns out to be just something irritating the throat and all is well tomorrow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beaglecountry, if its not too much of a bother, can you explain how to make this broth?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I don't tend to worry about things like this for some reason. I guess I'm so used to having dogs with health problems....
Anyhow, I bet the cough will be gone before you get to the vet. Just sounds like an irritated throat to me. Toby does have a similar cough and he is in congestive heart failure BUT it didn't come on all at once and was a slow progression over a year or so, so I doubt that's why he's coughing all of the sudden. 
Lily and Briana seem to do this occasionally and it stops within a few hours. Never a clear answer as to why but it always goes away. 
Good luck with the vet visit though. Hope all turns out well! :smile:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Beaglecountry, if its not too much of a bother, can you explain how to make this broth?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I removed the skin and fat from a chicken leg. Put the leg in some simmering water (approx. 6 cups). Let it simmer away until it looked and tasted (yes, I tasted it) more like a kind of thick/somewhat concentrated broth than water. Removed the bone and a small amount of the meat. Cooled to slightly warmer than room temperature. Skimmed to remove the meat fat that was on the top. Served with cooked slivers of chicken meat in the concentrated broth. It did seem to sooth her throat. Later I made larger batches to keep in the refrigerator. Used thighs because I ran out of legs. Warmed it before serving. Gave the skin, fat and meat that was removed with her meals. The cooked bone went into the trash.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats great, I will do this in the morning when I get home. I should have some defrosted chicken ready to go I can do this. This is better than the salty canned stuff.

Donna, you are probably right. I freak out over Sarge especially because of the three dogs, he is the one I would run back into the burning building for. I figure even if its nothing, I will have peace of mind, a new vet, and bloodwork done and the hubby cant complain because Sargeant was 'sick'.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I requested a senior blood panel when making the vet appointment for Misty. The receptionist said it would be $120. She then added it would be $66. if I wanted to bring Misty in 2 days ahead of the surgery to have the blood drawn. She said there would be no extra office visit charge. The blood sample would be sent to the Texas A&M University Vet Lab for testing. This worked out great. It allowed the vet to receive the results, us to discuss it before the surgery and was less expensive. 

In years past I have had dogs with serious conditions initially treated at the local clinic. Then, went to TAMU for more extensive care. I had noticed that the direct TAMU costs for the same tests that were done locally were less expensive. Never thought to ask about it. 

It may be worth asking if your vet can send blood work to the University of PA Vet lab for a reduced cost.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Seems like he maybe scratched his throat on a boney meal maybe. I would have him checked. My Skimmer had that for a day or so. Only gave her a couple light meals for a couple days and she seemed fine. But maybe there is something lodged you would know if it sounds odd. Kennel cough seems a lot louder and bronchial.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Good luck with sorting out Sarge's cough. The eyes make him look so sad!

This probably bears no relation to your problem but my friend has a cat that twice in the last year has had a blade of grass stuck in her throat and was gagging and coughing and had to be operated on to remove. I don't know if dog's suffer from this?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Grass? Yikes. My dogs eat grass alot! Maybe cats have different shaped throats or something.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know that blood work shows if raw is 'working'....blood work indicates values that allow us a starting point of what is not working.

since medicine is really not based on wellness; rather it is based on abnormality, the more normal the values, the less we are thinking any thing is out of the ordinary and life moves on.

a dog can have great values on kibble or home cooked, too.

so, what you want is to see normal values...that tells you there is no need to look further...that and a physical exam, listening to the heart, lungs and intestinal tract, and feeling the bones and musculature, checking the ears, eyes, mouth and throat, etc.

if it is thought to be kennel cough, there are ways to heal it without going the vet route of whatever meds they want to put him on.

i am not a vet, but it doesn't sound like kennel cough, unless it goes on for days and days....has it?

i like beagle country's broth...and i like raw honey...and coconut oil to coat the throat....all three can have a positive outcome..

if it continues, then i'd be inclined to go to the vet.

i know you're worried. who wouldn't be?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So a little update. 

I thought maybe he scratched his throat, I mean I have seen slivers of sharp chicken bone and it could happen. What makes me think it is kennel cough or something else is that Hunter is also coughing. Not as much as Sarge but he is doing it too. I tend to notice more things with Sarge because I mother him more I guess. Hunter also has not eaten in four days. He did finally eat yesterday (day four) but then he vomited it all back up (on the carpet,....twice!) 

This morning I made Sarge chicken broth like BeagleCountry suggested (thanks again Beagle!) and also gave him some honey. He drank some chicken broth and I froze the rest. I will be giving the rest to Sarge AND Hunter in the morning. Before I left for work, I noticed Sarge came into the bathroom while I was showered (which is unlike him) so I shut the door and enjoyed the longest, hottest shower (I haven't ENJOYED a shower in I don't know how long) and got it all steamy in the bathroom, efficiently using all the hot water much to Gary's shagrin. 

My car broke down before I left my house so I may not be able to get Sarge to the vet (depending on if I can get a ride, get the car fixed, etc.) but regardless, I want to have a blood panel done so he HAS to go, plus get in with a new vet and get a full physical on my baby boy who, with one look, melts my heart every time. 

Thank you all so much for commenting! I will let you know if anything changes or when I go to the vet. As it stands, two out of three dogs are coughing, and one isn't eating.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear. Hunter is almost more concerning. Refusing food for four days? Unless he does that alot.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

No. Hunter was always my best eater. He loves his raw food. I am giving him chicken soup in the morning. Whatever Sarge has, he has. If it is kennel cough, not much can be done about that other than try to boost his immune system. I am going to refuse any meds they want to give him as I understand Kennel cough lasts a couple of weeks and is a virus so what will meds even do? 

And I guess what I meant about blood work on raw food is: if his values were off with kibble (and we don't know that of course) if raw helped out to establish normalcy, would three/four months be enough time. ALSO if I am somehow creating an IMBALANCED diet plan (hopefully not!) will I have been doing it wrong long enough to show up? Am I making sense? Well, whatever I am trying to say...the point is he is getting blood work done and I will post it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think a few months would show if something in his diet was really out of whack, but maybe not something like not enough calcium, or something with a slower process.

But I really don't know. Do you have blood panels pre-raw? That would be the best way to tell - compare.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

No. I never even thought of blood work until I came to this forum. In fact, I am thinking a lot more about health because of all you people. both for my dogs and myself. I am digging all the natural remedy ideas. My mom AND my husband were shocked I made the dog homemade chicken broth LOL.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> And I guess what I meant about blood work on raw food is: if his values were off with kibble (and we don't know that of course) if raw helped out to establish normalcy, would three/four months be enough time. ALSO if I am somehow creating an IMBALANCED diet plan (hopefully not!) will I have been doing it wrong long enough to show up? Am I making sense? Well, whatever I am trying to say...the point is he is getting blood work done and I will post it.


The blood work should show an imbalance. Not a perfect picture but the numbers are there. The week before Misty's blood test I had been sloppy with the bone in meals. The bone she did get was smaller than normal. She did not get bone 2 days before the test and was fasted for 12 hours. Her calcium level was at very low normal, bordering on low. This served as a wake up call to get it right.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> The blood work should show an imbalance. Not a perfect picture but the numbers are there. The week before Misty's blood test I had been sloppy with the bone in meals. The bone she did get was smaller than normal. She did not get bone 2 days before the test and was fasted for 12 hours. Her calcium level was at very low normal, bordering on low. This served as a wake up call to get it right.


Wow - does it go down that fast??? I haven't been giving Snorkels much bone since she ate the plums. She's getting a bunch of bone this morning for sure!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if they have kennel cough, it will affect blood panels, so you may not get an accurate reading.

white cells might be increased...

i think that raw fed dogs can and do have liver enzymes that may or may not be off....

calcium can be affected if magnesium, which usually doesn't show on a blood panel..if one is off, the other will be, too.

i know of people who have spreadsheets which guides them as to how much they need to be fed of every vitamin, mineral, enzyme, etc....

on any given day, blood values will change depending on how your health is, what you ate or didn't eat...

i know what you're asking..but blood values won't tell you if they are getting enough A, E, D, K or the fat solubles.

but. having said that, if a number, like calcium is low, that tells me the dog is not getting enough calcium or has a calcium related something that would require me to look further. it does not mean they dog is actually hypocalcemic....it may mean the dog is getting too much of something else.

or, as beagle country stated, not enough bone was fed...which is easily corrected...

we look at the values. they are a teaching tool.

at this point, i'd take the dogs in for whatever is ailing them....get them healthy and then do blood panels.

if they all have kennel cough, then the blood values will not be accurate.

please let us know...and have you posted in holistic to ask for the natural cure for kennel cough? i know there is one. i just can't remember what it is.....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sarge Update:

Just got home from the vet. Magicre, I know, you are totally right. I figured the white cell count would be higher since they are fighting off his cough. I had the blood drawn anyways and the vet didn't say not to. She offered to give antibiotics but I declined. I am proud that I did too. I usually just blindly do whatever they say. She offered xrays too but I declined since she told me his lungs sound good. She said his heart sounded good as well.
She told me it could be a scratch in his throat or a bacterial infection or possibly to do with his heart. 

Actually, all of you HERE were right on the money. It cant be a scratch in his throat or his heart because Hunter has it too. So, it is kennel cough for sure. I do not regret going though. I have peace of mind and will have blood results soon. Here is praying he is indeed a healthy boy.



He has had this mystery lump on his thigh that only I could locate, apparently. Last time I brought him in I asked the tech to feel it and she said there was nothing there. Gary also said there was nothing there. I started feeling like I was looking for problems Sarge didn't have. Well, since I was at the vet, I brought it up again and SHOWED her where it was. She felt it! I had it biopsyed. It was just a fatty lump. Thank God. I am glad it is nothing and also that I am not CRAZY for feeling it this whole time when no one else could. 
I had them dremel his nails too and bought Hunter a ball and Sarge a little teddy bear. Why the hell not?

Thank you everyone! I am so happy by boy is going to be ok. You are all so knowledgeable.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you absolutely did what you needed to do.

going to your vet is a good thing. they can confirm, offer suggestions, even offer another viewpoint....especially when it comes to diagnostics.

and then you do the research and see which way you want to go.

i rarely, anymore, take the opinion of my vet and just run with it, as i used to do. i'll go home and look things up....and if i need something, i'll call the vet and ask...

malia goes in every year for a senior panel and to have her lipomas mapped....so we can see if they are bigger or there are more of them...she's older and i feel better, knowing her blood work is what it is...and when i feel the lipomas, i think a second set of hands is a good idea. 

glad to know they will get better.....i think liz has some natural treatments for kennel cough....maybe post it in holistics...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh and I asked the vet about the white cells. She said they are not elevated as there is no infection?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Are they still coughing? And is Hunter eating?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They are still coughing but not as much which I am taking as a good sign 

I made Hunter some chicken broth the last couple of days and he was voracious about eating every last bit of it. He ate an almost full meal tonight (he usually gets 2 1/2 pounds and I gave him almost 2 pounds) and he did fine with it so I am hoping we are out of the woods.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh that's good. Not eating always freaks me out more than anything else, especially with a dog that's not normally picky. You know they must feel bad.

If snorkels quit eating I would be in the back yard digging a hole to bury her.


----------

